# Dell Inspiron Laptop shutting down!



## _Choppy_ (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello there! I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice about a problem I'm having with my Dell Inspiron Laptop? It randomly shut down last night while I was using it and the power supply button and batterry button (on the front of the laptop) started flashing (green)!! Now if I do manage to turn it on, it isn't long until it does this again  I don't really have the money to call some expensive Dell technician for help, so if anyone has any ideas or hints I'd be extremely grateful!
Thank-you!
xxx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Choppy,
It sounds like an overheating problem. Get a can of compressed air and blow out the dirt that maybe plugging your fan. Make sure your fan is also operational. If you can send the temp specs of the CPU when it is running.
See if you can download Speedfan off my link if you have no other program that will give you your temp specs.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) Personal from my sig below. Install it and in the main tab, make a note of the temperatures that you see as you go about your usual tasks. Post them back here so I can determine if the shutdowns are overheating related.


----------



## _Choppy_ (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi BCCOMP and TheMatt, thank-you so much for getting back to me and trying to help! If it is as simple as just the fan I'll be very happy! Although I'm not sure if I'll be able to do the checks you suggested or download anything, as at the moment the laptop won't stay on for more than about 30 seconds. I'm having to use the computer at my local library for the internet which is very annoying! xxx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try to get the NHC that TheMatt linked you to installed. If you are unable, try to get into your BIOS and see if it list any temp. specs in there. Are you able to get it to boot into Safe Mode?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## _Choppy_ (Sep 28, 2007)

No, I can't run it in Safe Mode or install anything... it literally shuts down the minute I turn it on and starts flashing  Do you think it's a lost cause? xxx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you able to get into the BIOS. If not try reseating the RAM and see if you can get into the BIOS. Besure to remove the power supply and Battery first.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## chinnanji (Aug 14, 2009)

I love my inspiron to my heart, but it is annoying me with a serious problem and shutting down suddenly in the middle of something

plz follow this link... I troubleshooted, following this link from DELL forums and it has been after 4 days from now... and hope its support with me continues. My system is now shutting down only when I ask it.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1525/en/SM/cpucool.htm#wp1179839

take out the processor thermal cooling assembly out (follow the instructions to take it out.) and see if it is filled or covered with dust, clean it and there u r, ur love with DELL starts flowering again.

happy love with DEll
chinnanji


----------

